# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Hai chú "Cú" mới nhất từ gia đình Strix series: GTX 980 và GTX 970

## thuytrang128

ASUS vừa tung ra 2 dòng VGA mới GTX 980 và GTX 970 thuộc series Strix với những công nghệ tiên tiến nhất. Cả 2 sản phẩm này đều là phiên bản ép xung sẵn với mức xung lần lượt là 1279MHz và 1253MHz với GDDR5 4GB có mức xung 7010MHz. Với những mức xung từ ASUS thì hiệu năng tăng 7% so với bản gốc trong các chương trình benchmark.
​Với công nghệ thiết kế tản nhiệt từ series Strix, tiếng ồn sẽ không còn là nỗi bận tâm vì khi GPU không đạt đến mức nhiệt độ nhất định thì quạt làm mát sẽ không hoạt động.


​

----------


## khanhnguyen12021

*Trả lời: Hai chú "Cú" mới nhất từ gia đình Strix series: GTX 980 và GTX 970*

quá là ngon luôn, nhưng hông biết tản con náy hoạt động tốt không nhỉ, sợ chạy một hồi lại nóng ran lên

----------


## thoitrangpk

*Trả lời: Hai chú "Cú" mới nhất từ gia đình Strix series: GTX 980 và GTX 970*




> quá là ngon luôn, nhưng hông biết tản con náy hoạt động tốt không nhỉ, sợ chạy một hồi lại nóng ran lên


2 quạt to đùng thế kia thì ngòn gí nữa bác

----------


## queen98

*Trả lời: Hai chú "Cú" mới nhất từ gia đình Strix series: GTX 980 và GTX 970*

chờ ASUS ROG GTX980 Matrix thôi

----------


## new led

*Trả lời: Hai chú "Cú" mới nhất từ gia đình Strix series: GTX 980 và GTX 970*

chú cú strix dạo này làm mưa gió quá, hết game gear đến vga. không chừng sắp ra màn hình strix, main strix lun =))

----------


## blogsechia1

*Trả lời: Hai chú "Cú" mới nhất từ gia đình Strix series: GTX 980 và GTX 970*

hô hô, ồn của VGA chả bằng 1 gốc tiếng ồn từ Nguồn! hix máy mình nguồn "To Tiếng" dữ lắm

----------


## Duyvn

*Trả lời: Hai chú "Cú" mới nhất từ gia đình Strix series: GTX 980 và GTX 970*




> hô hô, ồn của VGA chả bằng 1 gốc tiếng ồn từ Nguồn! hix máy mình nguồn "To Tiếng" dữ lắm


cứ làm cái nguồn ok cái là hết ồn ngay thôi thím ơi phàn nàn chi chuyện đó

----------

